# i need a Sig/wallpaper/Banner



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i need a Yushin Okami Sig and a Okami Wallpaper i will give 
10000 points for the sig
30000 points for the Wallpaper
10000 points for the banner


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Go back and read the Showroom Rules & Guidelines before you post again.


----------

